# stainless steel in aquarium water?



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I built myself a nice DIY carbon reactor, and am planning on using hose clamps to keep the nylon tubes attached to the inlet/outlet (probably not needed, but why not add them anyways?).

The hose clamps I have now are stainless steel. Before I install the reactor in my sump, I need to know whether or not stainless steel clamps are safe to submerge in the water. I'm not so much worried about the clamps, as I am the water. Will the metal clamps leach stuff into the water?

If its not a good idea, as I mentioned above the clamps probably aren't needed anyways, as the hose slips snugly onto the inlet/outlet nipples of the reactor. Anyways, thanks for any advice!


----------



## KrisRogers (Jan 15, 2009)

In general anything metal in a tank is a bad idea, I would go with plastic zip ties (or nothing at all) just to be safe.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I've read stainless steel still does oxidate so i wouldn't do it.


----------

